# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Using creatine and not lifting weights...

## Blue72

Now I don't mean not working out at all, but not lifting weights. I have a nifty little pull up bar called the "Iron Gym". I do a push up work out one day and a pull up work out the next and I mix in ab work outs. Plus I go running. I also make these workouts pretty intense. So would creatine be beneficial for muscle gain even if I am not doing a weight lifting routine?

----------


## redz

Get some real weights, the "iron gym" is garbage.

----------


## Blue72

> Get some real weights, the "iron gym" is garbage.


I actually like it. It is great for doing pull ups and it does not damage your doorframe one bit.

----------


## redz

Its still crap, buy some dumbells and an ajustable bench to get started.

----------


## CMPD213

I'm sure it will help you somewhat, but from the sound of it you are working out to get more of a body for the ladies and if this is true you're better off just getting some protein powder and possibly a fat burner.... Creatine will help you but i don't really think it's worth your time or money

----------


## redz

I have seen commercials for that crappy product and can guarantee it is useless and you could do everything it claims to do without it. A simple bar in the ceiling/push ups/chin ups is far superior.

----------


## Blue72

> I have seen commercials for that crappy product and can guarantee it is useless and you could do everything it claims to do without it. A simple bar in the ceiling/push ups/chin ups is far superior.


Ah. So you claim its crap but have never tired it. Interesting. Well I live in an apartment where any damages to the room are going to cost me. The Iron Gym is very cheap and does its job, a pull up bar.

----------


## Blue72

> I'm sure it will help you somewhat, but from the sound of it you are working out to get more of a body for the ladies and if this is true you're better off just getting some protein powder and possibly a fat burner.... Creatine will help you but i don't really think it's worth your time or money


Actually the workouts I am doing are not for the ladies but for the military. I am trying to get into shape for ranger school coming up. Doing push ups and pull ups are going to help me much more than lifting weights. I was just curious if creatine would give me any sort of edge to help get in better shape.

----------


## redz

Pull ups will not help you more than lifting weights.

----------


## Blue72

> Pull ups will not help you more than lifting weights.


You do a lot of pull ups at ranger school. What would be a better way to get good at pull ups than by doing pull ups?

----------


## redz

Yeah but that is not the only physical thign you will be doing. Lifting weights will improve your strength in other ways but keep doing whatever you believe will help you.

----------


## Dog-Slime

> Pull ups will not help you more than lifting weights.


Wrong. There is such a thing as functional strength. I know guys that can bench a damn house but couldn't do 30 pushups if you held a gun to their head.

As for the creatine I don't think it would help much in your situation. A good protein or bcaa's would be much more beneficial.

----------


## Narkissos

> Wrong. There is such a thing as functional strength. I know guys that can bench a damn house but couldn't do 30 pushups if you held a gun to their head.
> 
> As for the creatine I don't think it would help much in your situation. A good protein or bcaa's would be much more beneficial.


Solid post.

Personally I would supplement the pull-up/pushup routine with more than core work though.

A full-bore calisthenics routine (if the poster really wishes to avoid weight-training) would be superior to just pull-ups and push-ups + abs.

Creatine could help... if you are responsive to it.

I wouldn't rate its use as a priority though.

Personally I'd spend the money on other stuff... like food, fish oil, a solid multivitamin pack, and protein powder.

...possibly in that order.

-CNS

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

whoever thinks creatine won't work unless your "lifting weights" shouldnt be giving advice. I'm a product of creatine working while only doing body weight exercises. I do all kinds of push ups and pull ups etc. and ive seen drastic improvements in size and strength from doing so. Creatine will work just fine if your not lifting weights. although, everyone is different and will gain more/less than someone else to doesn't "lift weights" and take creatine. I've made almost as much progress on a HIT program involving just body weight exercises as I did when I implemented the HIT program in the gym.

----------


## Blue72

> whoever thinks creatine won't work unless your "lifting weights" shouldnt be giving advice. I'm a product of creatine working while only doing body weight exercises. I do all kinds of push ups and pull ups etc. and ive seen drastic improvements in size and strength from doing so. Creatine will work just fine if your not lifting weights. although, everyone is different and will gain more/less than someone else to doesn't "lift weights" and take creatine. I've made almost as much progress on a HIT program involving just body weight exercises as I did when I implemented the HIT program in the gym.


I have been hitting the gym consistently for almost a year. I saw some gains in strength, but not too much in weight. That is why I want to try doing body weight exercises instead of weight training (And body weight exercises are much more suited to military training than weight lifting). I wonder if I would respond more to those than I do lifting weights. What kind of creatine did you use and what other supplements?

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

I highly recommend Krealkalyn (creatine), and I'll just post a list of everything I take. Its kind of a lot, but its worked for me and why change what works? 

tribulus, fish oils, xtend (bcaa's), protein, arginine & ornithine, rawmcc (a creatine I really wanted to try out), amp02 (pre-work out supp), lipoflame (fat burner), cinnamon, ZMA, a multi-vitamin, vitamin c, vitamin shoppe's "amino acid complex", and i drink a ton of water. trust me man, whoever thinks you won't make great gains without weights in just an idiot. I've gained awesome strength, great size, and I have more endurance than anyone Ive ever met in my entire life. I look and feel much better than i did when i was on my hard core HIT weight lifting plan (which I made unreal gains from as well). I'm a true believer in the way i work out. Everyone is different though man, but it can't hurt to try it out. The whole reason why i work out the way I do though is because I use to have serious back problems, and now it's psychological for me in that i don't want to lift too heavy of weight because I fear a relapse of the worst experience of my entire life. Good luck though man. If you got any more questions, just ask.

----------


## Blue72

> I highly recommend Krealkalyn (creatine), and I'll just post a list of everything I take. Its kind of a lot, but its worked for me and why change what works? 
> 
> tribulus, fish oils, xtend (bcaa's), protein, arginine & ornithine, rawmcc (a creatine I really wanted to try out), amp02 (pre-work out supp), lipoflame (fat burner), cinnamon, ZMA, a multi-vitamin, vitamin c, vitamin shoppe's "amino acid complex", and i drink a ton of water. trust me man, whoever thinks you won't make great gains without weights in just an idiot. I've gained awesome strength, great size, and I have more endurance than anyone Ive ever met in my entire life. I look and feel much better than i did when i was on my hard core HIT weight lifting plan (which I made unreal gains from as well). I'm a true believer in the way i work out. Everyone is different though man, but it can't hurt to try it out. The whole reason why i work out the way I do though is because I use to have serious back problems, and now it's psychological for me in that i don't want to lift too heavy of weight because I fear a relapse of the worst experience of my entire life. Good luck though man. If you got any more questions, just ask.


That is a lot of vitamins and supplements. What kind of food do you eat? And how often do you take your creatine.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

With the creatine I'm taking now, it only requires you to take it before bed. Usually I take krealkalyn twice per day. I do take a ton of vitamins etc., but they are all great supps. I eat a ton of chicken, steak, i make a lot of different stuff with lean ground beef, whole grain breads, and whole wheat pasta, rice, whole grain waffels with peanut butter (natural PB) and cream cheese lol (don't knock it till' you try it, it owns), peanut butter and honey sandwiches, i eat a ton of eggs (and i cook everything i make at home in olive oil). i make peanut butter chicken (its a Philippine recipe, its unreal), broccoli, i make a lot of guacamole, peppers, i throw cayenne pepper and hot sauce on everything, parmesan cheese as well. i eat pretty damn clean most of the time. Every once in a while i'm a sucker for fast food and other crap though.

----------


## Blue72

> With the creatine I'm taking now, it only requires you to take it before bed. Usually I take krealkalyn twice per day. I do take a ton of vitamins etc., but they are all great supps. I eat a ton of chicken, steak, i make a lot of different stuff with lean ground beef, whole grain breads, and whole wheat pasta, rice, whole grain waffels with peanut butter (natural PB) and cream cheese lol (don't knock it till' you try it, it owns), peanut butter and honey sandwiches, i eat a ton of eggs (and i cook everything i make at home in olive oil). i make peanut butter chicken (its a Philippine recipe, its unreal), broccoli, i make a lot of guacamole, peppers, i throw cayenne pepper and hot sauce on everything, parmesan cheese as well. i eat pretty damn clean most of the time. Every once in a while i'm a sucker for fast food and other crap though.


I wish I could eat like that. I am always on the go though so it is really hard.

----------


## azz10

creatine is to assist u in re-building ATP loss during the 6seconds of explosive training..unless u're doing power/explosive training, ur body aint gonna tap into ATP system which makes u not requiring creatine.. besides, creatine holds water retention thus creating the 'buff' look..

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

well whoever works out with no intensity shouldn't consider what their doing "working out". Hence, just about anyone who works out will benefit from creatine.

----------


## Narkissos

> Hence, just about anyone who works out will benefit from creatine.


Providing that they are responsive.

Not everyone is.

-CNS

----------


## T_Own

i don't see the point in creatine before bed.. doesn't it work best around the workout, when the energy can be expended in the workout or to rebuild the cells?

----------

